# About sig and ava filesize



## Raestloz (Aug 30, 2008)

How do I measure the filesize? I recently got my ava and sig removed since it's overlimit, although both of them has the same width and height compared to other sig and ava

And to staffs, how do you know our sig and ava's filesize, is the filesize written under our name? i'm curious


----------



## TheWingless (Aug 30, 2008)

Ummm... You could right click the picture you're using both in Windows and in the web browser and click properties. Look for the file size.


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 30, 2008)

May I know what matters in a filesize? I noticed somebody's sig (IDK, I forgot his name, apparently his sig is a pic of an anime girl with eyepatch), his sig is higher and wider, and yet his isn't overlimit?


----------



## TheWingless (Aug 30, 2008)

The rules said that height and width can be a bit over as long as it isn't too distracting or something like that. But file size is an issue due to the fact that not everyone has a high speed connection.


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 30, 2008)

O, and another thing, My current ava is actually 100x100, but somehow GBATemp forced it to 100x140, not good at all, what can I do?




here's the pic

damn, sig removed again! That's the only sig I can find less than 50kb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Visually large? .............. really, with the right height and width, it's overlimit, with the right size, it's too large, what can I do?


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 30, 2008)

Where you set your ava, tell it 100x100 pixel size


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, it works, thanks, I thought that box is exclusive for files from your computer


----------



## chuckstudios (Aug 30, 2008)

Post the sig here. I'll optimize it to be the right dimensions and filesize for you.


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 30, 2008)

Here it is.....




39 Kb, it's hard to find such appealing sig with only 39Kb size, and here it's visually large.......


----------



## chuckstudios (Aug 30, 2008)

That image isn't in a particularly good aspect ratio for a signature, but here's a quick try at bannerizing it:


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, I know what you mean, that's why I used the whole image, each part of it is connected to each other, and 450x346, a bad day. Well, gonna use it, until I have Photoshop and edit it myself


----------



## dice (Aug 30, 2008)

We don't allow visually large sigs as they increase the amount of scrolling up/down the topics a member would have to do, so to decrease the chances of people being pissed off this rules is inforced (I'm sure you're not the only one who would like to have larger sigs but everyone has to follow the rules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

Everything is mentioned in the forum rules and tbh I can't comprehend how you still are not aware of this after the amount of time/posts you've had on this site


----------



## Triforce (Aug 30, 2008)

I was bored so i quickly done a couple for you from that image.

I know the bottom 2 don't really look any different but they do have different drop shadows.

I left a plain white one in case you want to put other images in with it, if you even decide to use it that is.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 31, 2008)

I just love how the staff here remove sigs that are 20 KB over limit instead of the hundreds of referral links floating around.


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 31, 2008)

Wowo, those are nice TriForce, I'll use them


----------

